# ASUS Maximus Formula (ROG X38) Mainboard Preview



## malware (Sep 5, 2007)

Pictures from the latest ASUS Republic of Gamers motherboard, known as Maximus Formula. It is based on the Intel X38 chipset with support for the latest Intel 45nm processors, DDR2-1066 and two x16 PCIe lines.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2007)

Holy my-chipset-heatsink-needs-a-backplate, Batman! That's a lot of heatsink.

I still eagerly await the OC benchmarks on these things.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 5, 2007)

jeeeeeezussssss....  lol

I wonder how well that lonely little heatpipe works??

Looks friggin sick but..


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 5, 2007)

crossfire or sli?


----------



## xylomn (Sep 5, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> crossfire or sli?



well its an intel chipset so I would expect crossfire


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 5, 2007)

thats a big ass ugly heatsink,kill it.joking aside,i bet its a pretty nice prformer tho'.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 5, 2007)

My sentiments exactly Wil E. I was beginning to think that with each new Intel Chipset, more cooling is needed, which scares me. For the die shrink and what not, it seems to add more heat sinks.


----------



## Agility (Sep 5, 2007)

I wouldn't be suprise for intels next gen after X-38 to be fan cooled chipset.


----------



## Weer (Sep 5, 2007)

The REAL hot ticket will be 780i SLi (because AMD is dead).

Just like 680i SLi, it will be just as good as the current Intel chipset, but with SLi support.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 5, 2007)

intel chipset only support Ati crossfire because nvidia wont just hand it over to intel with out the cash to back it by im waiting for the next nvidia chipset


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 5, 2007)

An ASUS RoG board with only 2 heatpipes? All the others RoG boards are loaded and have heatpipes in all direction


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 5, 2007)

That thing better stay cool for having such beastly heatsinks. On a side note, heat pipes are good, but they can only cool so much....I hope the single ones are enough to keep the chipset cool.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 5, 2007)

HS is ugly as hell. Personally I think Asus should ditch that heatpipe and instead use some high quality low noise fans with copper heatsinks, they would save a shitload in material costs, then be able to pass the saving on to the consumer.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 5, 2007)

i agree ketxxx,heatpipes are expensive,and some of them boards laced with them look pugly


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 5, 2007)

Jesus....one day we're going to be seeing northbridges that use a current stock intel hsf for cooling if this keeps up.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 6, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> i agree ketxxx,heatpipes are expensive,and some of them boards laced with them look pugly



Yup they do. Most manufacturers are moronic these days with "silent heatpipe technology". Its effective on chipsets that arent mini ovens, other than that their useless. One example is the silent heatpipe solution the AW9D Max uses for the 975 chipset, its an admirable attempt, but it still sucks. Bang a fan on it and things cool down drastically. No shit my CPU lost 10c when I made my custom chipset cooler, it was getting THAT toasty.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 6, 2007)

Weer said:


> The REAL hot ticket will be 780i SLi (because AMD is dead).
> 
> Just like 680i SLi, it will be just as good as the current Intel chipset, but with SLi support.



  I wuv you    ( Im looking for a new board/cpu down the road probably.. and I want it to be sli).


----------



## Weer (Sep 6, 2007)

Chewy said:


> I wuv you    ( Im looking for a new board/cpu down the road probably.. and I want it to be sli).



Hehe.
I wuv you too 

You really don't need to upgrade anything to run Crysis on MAX.
Wait until Yorkfield is out and under 300$. By then 780i will already have it's A1 revision.


----------



## MarcusXP (Sep 19, 2007)

no eSATA ports on this mobo ? no Wi-fi ?
omg.. and it's going to be a $300 mobo..


----------



## Chewy (Sep 24, 2007)

ummm this is going to have a price of 370USD! ummm no!. 

http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/ASUS_R.O.G_Maximus_Formula_Details_Revealed/5227.html


----------



## MarcusXP (Sep 24, 2007)

I think I'll go for P5E WS Pro.. it's gonna be with DDR2, also


----------

